# Egg allergies



## jacquelinejoel (Oct 30, 2006)

My sister-in-law is terribly allergic to eggs and all egg product.  I was wondering if there was any egg alternative in cooking?  Thanksgiving is coming up and I have this family recipe for a delicous corn cassarole that I make every year, I know she would love it but she hasn't been able to try it.  I see that even egg substitutes have egg in them, like egg beaters.  Any ideas would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## jacquelinejoel (Oct 30, 2006)

please forgive my spelling


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 30, 2006)

Jacqueline - do an internet search on "Vegan Egg Substitutes".  Apparently there are several commercial egg substitutes as well as ones you can come up with at home.

You might also want to post your question down on the Vegetables & Vegetarian forum - some Vegans there might have some pointers for you.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 30, 2006)

I would try an Internet search too see if you can find some other types of egg substitutes.

I hope you do find something so your sister-in-law will be able to enjoy and eat all the delicious food that you are making and baking for Thanksgiving.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------

